

Embedded Linux Keeps Growing Amid IoT Disruption - lclark
http://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/818011-embedded-linux-keeps-growing-amid-iot-disruption-says-study

======
laurentoget
I am the only one who had to google what IoT is?

